# Cargo Ship Splits Cargo ship in Two Off Turkey – August 28, 2017



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

A 40-year-old general cargo ship broke in two in the Black Sea off Turkey on Sunday. *
All 11 crew members were rescued by Turkish authorities and are reported safe.
The 114-meter Mongolian-flagged MV Leonardo started buckling and broke in two while at anchor off Istanbul’s Kilyos coast.
The forward half of ship was towed to shore by tugboats, while the aft began sinking and later ran aground along the rocky coastline, video showed.*
Turkish media said the ship, which was built in 1975, was headed to Istanbul’s Tuzla dockyard for repairs.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Thankfully they weren't halfway across the Indian Ocean to where it SHOULD have been going.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Them Mongols oughta stick with ponies.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Half an oil tanker was towed into Faslane to be broken up when I was a kid.
Never found out what happened to the other half!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Both halves were joined and rewelded. Ten minute job. ;-)

The stern was towed to Faslane with Turmoil


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

WORLD CONCORD with tug TURMOIL.

I posted a photo in the Ship Nostalgia Gallery. Search TURMOIL and WORLD CONCORD

Stephen


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Very interesting. very possibly the Holy Loch and the Gareloch are seen as one and the same.
I can remember half a tanker but remember I was very young at the time.
Amassing what you learn on this site.
Thanks,
George


----------

